# How to fold a Mod tent



## acnose (15 Oct 2007)

I'm wondering if anyone has an actual manual on how to fold mod tents, or at the very least can explain how to fold it well.


----------



## armyvern (15 Oct 2007)

acnose said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if anyone has an actual manual on how to fold mod tents, or at the very least can explain how to fold it well.



For those with DIN access:

Folding Modular -- with lovely little diagrams!! Front & Rears

Pt II -- Centres


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Oct 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> For those with DIN access:
> 
> Folding Modular -- with lovely little diagrams!! Front & Rears
> 
> Pt II -- Centres



Would that be the fold into giant squares or rolled  ;D


----------



## armyvern (15 Oct 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Would that be the fold into giant squares or rolled  ;D



Dude,

Ends are folded ... centres are rolled (so that they can easily be unrolled in order to be folded to be handed in)!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Oct 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Dude,
> 
> Ends are folded ... centres are rolled (so that they can easily be unrolled in order to be folded to be handed in)!!



MSA made us roll all the mods both front/rears and centres lol


----------



## armyvern (15 Oct 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> MSA made us roll all the mods both front/rears and centres lol



Here?? You sure?? Here, we take 'em back with the ends folded ... but the centres rolled (only because they fit better into the cages that way -- standard qtys in each cage).

For the centres, same process as the diagram -- but instead of the last two folds -- roll 'em from one end to the other.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Oct 2007)

Yeah there  ;D here we make giant squares lol


----------



## armyvern (15 Oct 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Yeah there  ;D here we make giant squares lol



They are all supposed to be giant squares!! (That's why I didn't post anything about us rolling the centres here in my original response post). 

As per the diagrams below -- is the correct and official way of doing it.

We only roll the centres here due to spacing issues ... they fit better into the cages and we get 12 per vice the 10 per folded.


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2007)

Heh....
Nowdays I just tell my Sgts that the modular tents need folding, ask if there are any questions & tell em that the task has to be completed by xx hours.  Figure I don't have to second guess or micromanage my Sgts


----------



## Armymedic (15 Oct 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Nowdays I just tell my Sgts that the modular tents need folding, ask if there are any questions & tell em that the task has to be completed by xx hours.  Figure I don't have to second guess or micromanage my Sgts



Hey, I resemble that remark!

Actually if you need help, just roll down to your local Field Ambulance, and request some help from a section of 737 Mod Techs. They should be able to unfold, setup, tear down and put away 4 sect of mod with ends in about 15 mins for you.  ;D


----------



## Dissident (15 Oct 2007)

Yeah, building Modpitals always seemed daunting. Field ambs get some good practice building those...


----------



## acnose (16 Oct 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help, now I'll always know


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Oct 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Actually if you need help, just roll down to your local Field Ambulance, and request some help from a section of 737 Mod Techs.



A buddy of mine at 2 Fd Amb (a few years back) used to tell everyone he was a Modular Support Technican!  ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (16 Oct 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Dude,
> 
> Ends are folded ... centres are rolled (so that they can easily be unrolled in order to be folded to be handed in)!!



Last time I turned in mod to the Gagetown MSA, they had to have everything rolled to there specs, and the supply tech actually measured some  :


----------



## MG34 (16 Oct 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Last time I turned in mod to the Gagetown MSA, they had to have everything rolled to there specs, and the supply tech actually measured some  :



That's about the time the Supply Tech gets two choices :to fold the mod themselves, or to take the tentage as given.


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Last time I turned in mod to the Gagetown MSA, they had to have everything rolled to there specs, and the supply tech actually measured some  :



Supply Techs??

LOL ... It's all civilian storesman in there now!! Have fun next time!!  >


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2007)

MG34 said:
			
		

> That's about the time the Supply Tech gets two choices :to fold the mod themselves, or to take the tentage as given.



I'd agree with you if the Sup Techs were just changing their minds at the last minute or whatever ...

But when the mod is picked up by the courses/Units ... that little diagram gets handed out to whomever signs for it (and there's a stack of them on the counter) ... so that they are aware of how it needs to be folded for return. If it's done differently ... well ... perhaps whoever signed for it on behalf of the course/Unit should re-do it all himself then.


----------



## MG34 (16 Oct 2007)

Not really as there is only 1 approved way to fold mod, local customs don't count


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2007)

MG34 said:
			
		

> Not really as there is only 1 approved way to fold mod, local customs don't count



Exactly as I said below ...

The only approved method is that in the diagrams originally posted.

But if you want to turn yours in here ... you just roll instead of the last two folds. It's really easy to do ... and even takes less time ... and you are aware beforehand as to how it has to be returned. It's even included in CFB Gagetown's official SCIs, so local customs only count -- locally.


----------



## DesertVengeance (27 Oct 2007)

1. look busy when it's time to fold mod.
2. step 1 fails, get in there early and rip it apart, someone else can fold it.
3. step 2 fails, quickly muckle onto some poles and take a bunch of them to the ML it will be folded by the time you get back.
4. step 3 fails, stand there looking stupid.  someone else will inevitably start folding it when they recognize the 'what the hell do i do now' look on your face.
5. step 4 fails, you are by yourself... just fold it like a fire blanket, they'll just unfold it again anyways to dry it.

i hate mod.  whenever it's time to set up mod... i just go find heavy stuff to carry.


----------



## TN2IC (27 Oct 2007)

DesertVengeance said:
			
		

> 1. look busy when it's time to fold mod.
> 2. step 1 fails, get in there early and rip it apart, someone else can fold it.
> 3. step 2 fails, quickly muckle onto some poles and take a bunch of them to the ML it will be folded by the time you get back.
> 4. step 3 fails, stand there looking stupid.  someone else will inevitably start folding it when they recognize the 'what the hell do i do now' look on your face.
> ...



I hate to admit it, but I"m the same way. I"ll do it, don't get me wrong. I just don't like it. Even when it is going to be hung to dry afterwards. 
But welcome to the army. Everything doesn't have to make sense. ;D

Schultz


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Oct 2007)

DesertVengeance said:
			
		

> i hate mod.  whenever it's time to set up mod... i just go find heavy stuff to carry.





			
				Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> I hate to admit it, but I"m the same way. I"ll do it, don't get me wrong. I just don't like it. Even when it is going to be hung to dry afterwards.
> But welcome to the army. Everything doesn't have to make sense.



Except when you get to sleep in it while it's pouring rain, or eat in one with a heater, when it's -5 out, or spend the summer in one, instead of crew tents or half shelters. They also make a better office than the back of a LSVW or G-Wagon.

All good comes with just a little bit of bad. The little pleasures tend to make you forget the insignifigant pain.


----------



## DesertVengeance (27 Oct 2007)

lol well ya, when it's a functioning tent, mod is sweet.  But the whole getting to and from process i could do without.


----------



## TN2IC (29 Oct 2007)

DesertVengeance said:
			
		

> lol well ya, when it's a functioning tent, mod is sweet.  But the whole getting to and from process i could do without.



I recall seeing an Amercain "Mod" tent that inflated. May be I was trippping out. Too bad I couldn't get my hands on that system. Hehehe...

Regards,
Schultz


----------



## chrisf (29 Oct 2007)

Could it have been the DRASH system?

We use it as well now... I'd like to see them all burned myself... way too fragile... there's much better alternatives on the market... particularly the BASE-X system.


----------

